# rabbit falls over



## Bill Jesse (Apr 25, 2011)

My year old Himmie has started to fall over when walking or up on her haunches. It is getting worse by the hour. She has always been active and actually quite hyper. Eats and drinks okay and is alert. I do not believe she has suffered any trauma. In case it is EC I have given her a dose of Panacur and will continue itfor 28 days. I will be seeing the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 25, 2011)

To the vet ASAP.


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 25, 2011)

Bill Jesse: Is this the same rabbit as before that you had these same problems?

I would get her to the vet asap and take a closer look at the middle ear. EC is really hard to detect in a live rabbit. Get her tested for EC.

It sounds more like a middle ear problem that the vet may or may not be abl3e to detect.


----------



## Bill Jesse (Apr 25, 2011)

No this is another. The one mentioned in previous posts seems to be fine but somewhat chubby and I put her instability down to that. She still runs and jumps and acts normal.

The rabbit in question seems to fall to her right side. Sadly being a holiday there are no vets available except at the hospital and their knowledge of rabbit health is behind mine.

Another thing is I question her eyesight because when I give her anything from my hand she turns her head to one side to see me rather than looking straight ahead. That may be normal, I don't know.

She is going to a rabbit vet tomorrow - the earliest I could find.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 25, 2011)

Consider arthritis. My Sparky was diagnosed with arthritis in December and has gotten significantly worse just within the last few weeks. She can't periscope and her rear legs give out from under her if she tries to hop too quickly. I am going to bring her to the vet this week and get her adequan injections. I've heard great results from this treatment and the great thing is that my vet actually listens to me!


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 25, 2011)

*Bill Jesse wrote: *


> No this is another. The one mentioned in previous posts seems to be fine but somewhat chubby and I put her instability down to that. She still runs and jumps and acts normal.
> 
> The rabbit in question seems to fall to her right side. Sadly being a holiday there are no vets available except at the hospital and their knowledge of rabbit health is behind mine.
> 
> ...


Ok! That is good that she is going to a rabbit savvy vet. I hope they can figure out what is wrong with your himi.


----------



## Bill Jesse (Apr 25, 2011)

Interesting. This rabbit is about 11 months old but we do live in a damp climate especially this past winter. However as much as I hope this is it I think it is something more serious. We put her in the pen today to show a friend who has vast nowledge of rabbits and she is almost certain it is EC as she has seen these symptoms before.

In the pen the rabbit ran and jumped but would fall frequently. Theses symptoms are much greater than the ones my other rabbit showed last year.

I will mention this to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 25, 2011)

Good idea! I hope they can figure it out and I hope that it isn't EC, but if it is then I hope your bunny lives a long life.


----------



## Bill Jesse (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you. As you may know I have a rabbit who will 13 this year. Still going but as strong. I feel like a failure if I lose these two and maybe the other two whom I have yet to mention. I should not be this way but these rabbits are my life. The joy they bring and the times I just love watching them play and not having them would be extremely hard on me.


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 26, 2011)

I understand completely. I would be crushed if anything happened to Sweetie and/or Prince. They are my life and I love them to pieces.

You are not a failure, you are doing everything that you can for your rabbits and I am sure that they appreciate what you are doing for them. They surely love you!


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 26, 2011)

I understand completely. I would be crushed if anything happened to Sweetie and/or Prince. They are my life and I love them to pieces.

You are not a failure, you are doing everything that you can for your rabbits and I am sure that they appreciate what you are doing for them. They surely love you!


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 26, 2011)

I understand completely. I would be crushed if anything happened to Sweetie and/or Prince. They are my life and I love them to pieces.

You are not a failure, you are doing everything that you can for your rabbits and I am sure that they appreciate what you are doing for them. They surely love you!


----------



## Bill Jesse (Apr 26, 2011)

I will do anything I can and spend as much as I have to. And if they become 'special needs' rabbits then they will still be loved and cared for even more. These four are special because they are all rescue rabbits.


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 26, 2011)

You are a true bunny lover!


----------



## CB Millicent (Apr 26, 2011)

My Bun is having the same problem. She was unable to Periscope after getting spayed 4 weeks ago, and has progressively gotten worse. She now falls over a lot and seems unbalanced. Eats well, though, and otherwise seems normal. 
I took her to the vet today and she said that Bun might have had EC from birth but the stress of the surgery made it "active"; or, it could be lead poisioning. Not sure how she'd get that but we do have an old building out back with old paint...maybe she chewed on it? 
The vet took blood samples and only put her on Metacam for now. Should I get some EC meds and start her on it while waiting for the lab results?


----------



## Bill Jesse (Apr 27, 2011)

The vet claims the bunny has a tender back which may have been hurt in an accident in the pen (she is wildly crazy)and wanted me to keep her confined so she would not harm herself. However although he is good he does not believe in most medications nor does he believe in EC. My bunny did show signs earlier like rolling on her haunches which can be a sign of EC. I am still going to treat her for EC with a 28 day course of Panacur and if it is not EC the medication will not hurt her. I am not an expert but if you want my advice I would start that treatment if I were you. I give my rabbit 0.46 ml as she weighs just over 2 kilos. I use a syringe and give it once a day.


----------



## CB Millicent (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. We got some Panacure last night and started her on it. However, our vet says 21 days? I'll see if I can go 28. 

I'm really worried about Cinnabun as she seems somewhat worse today. Still eating and pooping, though. 

Praying for our bunnies!


----------



## Bill Jesse (Apr 27, 2011)

28 days is the norm for EC treatment. Panacur is also used for worms in dogs and cats so their treatment is less time. My own vet said that 28 days seemed long but its the norm.

I put her out this morning in the grass pen with her boyfriend. She was not really active but ran a small amount. Most of the time she was lying down while he washed her. If she has it he may get it although they do not live together. Neverheless it would be cruel for them to be apart.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 27, 2011)

Best of luck to both of you ray:


----------



## CB Millicent (Apr 27, 2011)

I did some reading on EC and am wondering if she got it or something else through the soil in our yard? We have no other outdoor pets, but we do have racoons, skunks, squirrels, opossums, deer. turkeys, coyotes and tons of birds. Our yard is fenced, so the non-climbing wild animals usually are outside the fence.
Anyway, I'm just wracking my brain trying to think of any other possible reasons Bun would be so unstable.


----------



## Honey&Minstrelxxx (Apr 27, 2011)

Minstrel had the same problem it turned out that his muscles had just.. gone because he was so old but for you it might be different, I was told by the person I bought him from that there is a special treatment for it I(I can't quite remember the name but I'll try and find out) but for some reason our vet didn't give him it. I think it was just too late for our boy
Good luck!! Hope she's better soon! She will be! And you sound like an amazing bunny lover - NOT a failure!!


----------

